# Haunt Style's yard haunt - 2009



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

I finally had a chance to upload all the images from this Halloween.

Check out my seven favorites...

http://hauntstyle.blogspot.com/2009/11/haunt-styles-haunt-2009.html

Let me know what you think.

-Bones

--------------------
www.hauntstyle.com
--------------------


----------



## Smiter (Nov 9, 2009)

Just went to your link, great stuff.
Love the dude peering out from the gravestone!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice photos and I have been enjoying your blog for a week or two already! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice pictures of your props. My favorite prop is the guy peering out from the grave also. Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, a little zombie baby - how cute

Nice creatures and pictures, cb!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

great props and pictures, I too like the guy rising from the grave. The fence behind him is very cool.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it and the lighting is perfect.


----------

